# Speedo



## sixsixsix (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a 1988 Fiat Ducato Hymer B544 A class. The speedo no longer works and it's not the cable(already checked!)
Can anybody tell me if it is an easy fix on the gearbox side? I will take any advice and information I can get, thanks.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine failed on my 1999 Ducato earlier in the year, the plastic drive gear shaft broke (item 1 on the pdf), had it replaced on the service last month.
It doesn't look too hard to replace as a DIY job just a bit fiddly but as the service was due I left it to the garage.
The gearbox oil was well emulsified apparently due to the water drain pipe from the windscreen emptying its contents direct onto the speedo connection, this was rectified.
There are two gears used, 25 teeth or 26 teeth, only one of them is available now and I cannot remember which one but luckily it was the one that fitted mine.
The only way to make sure is to count the teeth on the old one.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21380536/Speedo drive.pdf

Barry
[/url]


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

When mine broke on the old van it was the internal gearbox one that went.

The garage advised it was best to wait for the clutch to go in the future as it is more of a job.

This is the extenal one from the pdf shown in real life. I was hoping it was this part on mine so I could do the job myself.










The gearbox oil was well past its best










Ben


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I also remember strangley enough the first time I saw it work was after a year or so in the UK of it never working we were going down the autoroute to Disneyland.

I looked down and the needle was up and working, the Citroen van must have liked being back on home soil!!

It worked for a few days and then kaput again.

I was so overjoyed we took a photo!

In other news, a Tomtom (One) with UK only maps still tracks your speed when driving abroad as it still knows your old position and new position and the time/distance covered.


----------



## sixsixsix (Jun 25, 2012)

*Thanks for replies on broken speedo*

Thanks for all the replies about my broken speedo. I think it's the drive in the gearbox thats broken so I'm hoping someone can tell me if it's easy to fix without me taking the gearbox out? I don't want to remove the gearbox myself, so if it can't be fixed without taking it out, it will have to go to a garage/mechanic for repair. I am just trying to avoid costly repairs if I can do the job myself! I really do appreciate people taking the time and trouble to give me advice, so thanks again.[/u][/b]


----------

